# 2014 Utah Woodturning Symposium



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

It was a great event!

http://s103.photobucket.com/user/gerbermike/slideshow/Woodworking/2014 Woodturners Symposium


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Lot of beautiful work!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Holy **** I need a lot of practice!


----------

